# Web  -     On-line

## tost

, -    -            : , ,    ?

----------


## qqqwww

http://pltel.org.ua http://imc.pl.ua/phonebook.php

----------


## rust

....      ....

----------


## Adisaleme

http://usefuldata.com.ua/search/form.php?city=poltava -   ,   .     ,   ...          ,      ...     . :)

----------


## 09

http://www.09spravka.in.ua/

----------

